# Bearded Dragons and red peppers...



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Just need to know if it's safe for a BD to eat a red pepper.

I was putting a some mixed veg in with the BD's earlier and a rogue bit of red pepper fell out, before I got grab it, the BD had it in his mouth. 

Played a little tug-of-war with her but she snapped a bit off and gobbled it up!


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah its fine mate.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah red and green peppers are fine : victory:


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Cheers guys! So can they be a regular part of a BD's diet?


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

Plant Food Sources for Bearded Dragons

escarole kale 
collards 
bok choy 
Swiss chard 
parsley 
clover 
alfalfa pellets 
dandelion greens 
turnip greens 
mustard greens 
beet greens-only occasionally 
spinach-only occasionally 
broccoli 
okra 
peas 
green beans 
zucchini 
squash 
grated carrots 
sweet potato 
bell pepper 
frozen mixed vegetables 
figs 
kiwi 
papaya 
melon 
apples 
grapes 
dates 
peaches 
apricots 
strawberries (seeds removed) 
plums 
tomatoes
bananas (with skin)


----------



## Creepncrawl07 (Aug 10, 2007)

What a good list, found it very helpfull too : victory:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

we use them, but not that often.
we have all the leafy veg and then 2-3 types of non leafy veg throughout each week, soem weeks red pepper is one of them.
The fijis are more into trying the diff things than the beardies are but red is a good colour.


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

*Have a look at the sticky in this section - bearded dragon food chart - worth a look, some good info.*


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> The fijis are more into trying the diff things than the beardies are but red is a good colour.


I've always found that my beardies think red is a bad colour, and turn their noses up at it! Give them anything green (veg, photos, the tv during football, little power-indicator LEDs - anything!) and they attack it with everything they've got, but none of mine will regularly take undusted red food!


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

mine hates red pepper, if i put it in with his veggies he'll tip the bow; over and scatter it all round the tanl so its covered in sand and i have to remove it.
hes very smart


----------

